# Hardest day of fishing in a while.



## Saltwater Texan (Apr 19, 2013)

I took a friend of mine who was interested in wade fishing to a few of my spots today. Long story short we ended the day with a big ole goose egg. We tried everything and all kinds of locations. Just a all around hard day.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't feel bad Bro, me and a friend went through the same thing. Big zero.


----------



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

Went yesterday and couldn't get bit either.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

fish are deep the water temp is cold as heck!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I ventured out in the fog yesterday morning. 48 degree water, no bait moving to be found. The water looked great and did get to run the boat a little. Terrible fishing but good day on the water.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

saturday was tough, mid 40s water + high pressure is a bad combination. That's what I chalked it up to, but the fact of the matter is I probably didn't grind it out enough in the deep water haunts. I tried to convince myself I would find some reds in 4-5 ft of water- didn't happen.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Find bait and find fish ...


----------

